# Say hello to my new Chaney Broiler Maker Grill and Smoker



## dazar (Jan 21, 2011)

One day in early fall last year, with some time to kill on my hands, I decided to take my boxer puppy for a walk to continue her leash training (nothing worse than an untrained dog). A few blocks from home we happen to walk by an open garage with some brand new BBQ grills looking like they were on display. I'm thinking to myself, her leash training can wait, as I seriously need to get a closer look at those grills. However, with the home owner not in sight, and I didn't want to seem like an intruder, I yell out a friendly "Hello?" And soon enough out comes Mr. Chaney. One of the nicest persons I've met here in sunny southern California. With the introductions and pleasantries out of the way I make a promise to Mr. Chaney to buy one of his grills around tax rebate time next year, 2011. This was a promise easily kept. I haven't filed my taxes as of this writing but I bought the the Broiler Maker anyway just a few weeks ago, thanks to a very understanding better half. Uncle Sugar can wait! Wow! I don't think my life will be the same from now until I leave the skin of this earth. I walked over to Mr. Chaney's house a few Saturdays ago to help load and deliver my new Chaney Broiler Maker grill. Fired her up on the day we delivered it, nothing to grill, just wanted to season her before smoking the brisket that was marinading away in the fridge for Sunday's smoking session. Nothing like smoking a brisket, watching some NFL playoff football, and having a few beers. I'm originally from Corpus Christi, TX, it's on the Texas gulf coast, and I grew up on BBQ, Tex-Mex, seafood (duh), and football. It's all to the good.

I would like to thank Mr. Chaney for leaving his garage door open on the fateful day last fall. He said it best; "I'm looking for the guy that has to take a shower before he goes to bed because he reeks of BBQ smoke." Amen to that Mr. Chaney. 

Any suggestions on what I should smoke next? I'm thinking some baby backs…mmmm ribs. And of course a few beers while the smoker is doing its thing is always the norm.

2lb brisket
marinade: onions, garlic, carrots, worcestershire sauce, orange juice, and of course secret spices,
hardwood lump charcoal
mesquite chunks

[attachment=5:1fb91647]IMG_1234_02.jpg[/attachment:1fb91647]
[attachment=4:1fb91647]IMG_1236_02.jpg[/attachment:1fb91647]
[attachment=3:1fb91647]IMG_1249_02.jpg[/attachment:1fb91647]
[attachment=2:1fb91647]IMG_1251_02.jpg[/attachment:1fb91647]
[attachment=1:1fb91647]IMG_1252_02.jpg[/attachment:1fb91647]
[attachment=0:1fb91647]IMG_1241_02.jpg[/attachment:1fb91647]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 21, 2011)

Man o man, talk about hitting Lotto! I'm guessing the dog will never get trained now!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on the Chaney. A super lookin' smoker and a great lookin' cook. All of us who have dealt with Lawton feel the same way you do a super guy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful grill and especially the dog.

Now to the cooking part.......and please do not take this the wrong way.   Are you sure that was a brisket?  It looks more like a round steak from the first pic, but the grain once you sliced looked more like a sirloin.   And the end slice in the sliced pic was still a little rare.  If that were a brisket, it would have been like shoe leather.  I'm just offering a bit on friendly critique from what I can see in the pic's, I could be in total left field.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 22, 2011)

Looked like a brisket to me. Well trimmed and cut up small, like it was gonna be a corned beef, buy a brisket none the less. That's how they have them by me in the supermarkets.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like part of a top round & lookin good too


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jan 22, 2011)

Man you got the Cadillac of the Chaney grills. Everyone else her on this forum that has one, has the basic single split top version. Very envious here!!! 

I already had a WSM for smoking and a Weber Performer for grilling when I purchased my Chaney. I was looking for a grill that would give me a little extra room when cooking for guest and the Chaney fits the bill perfectly. 

Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to more posts to see how it works out for you.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome. Looks good. Nice pit. You sure it scooted far enough away from the garage door?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 23, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ...and please do not take this the wrong way...



Typically, anything that follows that statement will be taken the wrong way...  

Nice grill and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 23, 2011)

interesting....would like more pics in action!


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks good and congrats on the Chaney. They are fine grillin machines.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 25, 2011)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3gd3d208]...and please do not take this the wrong way...



Typically, anything that follows that statement will be taken the wrong way...  

[/quote:3gd3d208]


----------



## Tri Tip (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome. I think this makes about 5 of us now on the cite with a Chaney. He is one cool dude! We even got one shipped to Ohio for Buzz, who realy wanted one. Type Chaney in the search on this forum and you'll get about 25 pages of stuff.
Check out the link below. Chaney came out to one of our comps. We cooked 260 lbs of Tri Tip on it that day. 

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=20394


----------

